

Google to track users across its sites, whether they like it or not - techblock
http://www.thetechblock.com/articles/2012/google-to-track-users-across-its-sites-whether-they-like-it-or-not/

======
joshbaptiste
Huh, Wasn't this always the norm? as specified in <http://donttrack.us> .

------
billpatrianakos
The other opt out option is to not sign in. Sign in to gmail, sign out, then
sign in t YouTube. Of course that's pretty much a waste of time so the
tracking in this case is no biggie. I don't see the danger. It seems like a
lot of hype to me though I could be just missing something. Ever since
Facebook started this when they decided to track every web user ever and now
Google seems to be forced to compete. The lesson is, once one site does it the
rest will be following close behind. To stop this sort of thing before it
spreads we'll have to throw a SOPA-style tantrum. It might be way too late now
though.

